# Honda Vision 110 review. The new Pig!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had my new (to me) Honda Vision 110cc delivered today (Pig 2).

It replaces the legendary Peugeot Speedfight which sadly coughed its last in St Malo last year and was sold a couple of weeks ago for bits. :frown2:

This is the first time we have been able to put one through its paces. We had a test ride in Manchester (Bought from Hunts Honda Dealer) but it was all flat roads in 40mph limit.

Had a good run out to Barnard Castle on a mixture of roads. Main roads, minor roads, hills and lanes and some town riding (If you can call Barney a town).

Very pleased. Coped with the hills fine although what it will be like on a huge long drag I dont know. Top speed seems to be between 45-55mph depending on gradient. 55 on the flat eventually! but we were two up with a load of shopping and big winter gear on. I am happy with that but it still doesn't feel as quick as the old one but it is if you know what I mean. Perhaps the old one just felt faster as it was noisy (which I miss )

I have to say the service and the way we have been dealt with by Hunts in Manchester has been fantastic. I think I did well on the price and it comes with a 90 day warranty and they threw in delivery FOC.

Only time will tell if its up to the years of abuse that the old one got.

Here is Michelle sat on the Pig on Whorlton Bridge (yes its wooden!)


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Glad your new bike has arrived and that you are pleased with the dealer and the service you have received.

As you say, only time will tell how it stands up to the wear that you undoubtedly will give it as you use it to it's maximum. 

Have fun, but do keep safe, we would miss you if you didn't..... :surprise:

Dave


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Tidy looking bike you have got yerself there Barry!!!!

Looking forward to reading of it's exploits in the Alps and Pyrenee's :smile2:

Ride safe friend!!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Wish I could get out on it now. It feels really light but solid on the road as well at the same time. I was wary of the skinny wheels but the handling feels spot on.

Its going to be great for nipping around towns and cities and in and out of traffic as well as flying around back roads. One thing I did notice is unlike the two stroke it seems to have an element of engine braking which the Peugeot didnt have. It would just belt down a mountain side unhindered and on several occasions we lost both brakes. :surprise: This one might be better for that. Brakes are spot on though.

Those mountains beckon.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

They are great little bikes:smile2: we took our one down then back up Porlock hill in Devon, it's a good 1 in 4 with a couple of hairpins but she managed with two up plus some shopping,
Without the hairpins the steepness wouldn't have been a problem, but the speed you have to take the bends meant she struggled a bit until the revs came up:laugh:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

flyinghigh said:


> They are great little bikes:smile2: we took our one down then back up Porlock hill in Devon, it's a good 1 in 4 with a couple of hairpins but she managed with two up plus some shopping,
> Without the hairpins the steepness wouldn't have been a problem, but the speed you have to take the bends meant she struggled a bit until the revs came up:laugh:


Thanks. I dont expect it to fly up mountains as long as it does get up. If they can manage a 1 in 4 its much steeper than most hills you would encounter abroad. The old bike frequently got up to over 7000ft but would struggle on long climbs down to about 25 mph flat out on steep sections. Thats ok. If this one does similar that suits me.

Most of the hills you encounter are longer but never as steep as 1 in 4 or 25%. Would have preferred a PCX for power really but just a bit too heavy and too many panels for the rack possibly.

EDIT: I wonder what the performance will be like at altitude. Over 4000 ft the old 2 stroke ran much rougher than at sea level.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice bike... Is it twist and go auto, if so you can get engine braking when going down hill, just give it a short burst of power then close the throttle and this will kick in the engine braking, if you just shut the throttle it goes into neutral and there is no engine braking..

Try it:wink2:..

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Nice bike... Is it twist and go auto, if so you can get engine braking when going down hill, just give it a short burst of power then close the throttle and this will kick in the engine braking, if you just shut the throttle it goes into neutral and there is no engine braking..
> 
> Try it:wink2:..
> 
> ray.


Yes Ray its automatic. I figured the short burst of power thing today. Should make a big difference. I posted about it a while ago on the old bike but it just didnt work with a 2 stroke auto. Mrs D had to get off in the Dolomites once and walk down when both brakes gave up on a really steep track. They would come back a bit if you pumped them or let them cool but it was becoming an issue.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi Barry, I tried a Yamaha T-max scooter out yesterday.Nothing like you have with its 650cc engine,but what a great bike.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Hi Barry, I tried a Yamaha T-max scooter out yesterday.Nothing like you have with its 650cc engine,but what a great bike.


Wow. Looks quite a beast. I keep hankering after a trail bike. I have this vision of me flying about the dales "Green Laning" or across mountain tops in the Lakes. Had one years ago. The reality is its just another mid life crisis and I would break my bloody neck. :frown2:


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Wow. Looks quite a beast. I keep hankering after a trail bike. I have this vision of me flying about the dales "Green Laning" or across mountain tops in the Lakes. Had one years ago. The reality is its just another mid life crisis and I would break my bloody neck. :frown2:


Nice idea about riding on green lanes in the dales and the lakes but to powers to be are spoiling all that fun and closing a lot of green lanes.:crying:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

barryd said:


> Wow. Looks quite a beast. I keep hankering after a trail bike. I have this vision of me flying about the dales "Green Laning" or across mountain tops in the Lakes. Had one years ago. The reality is its just another mid life crisis and I would break my bloody neck. :frown2:


No good with your knees, Bazza, why do you think I gave it up? Being a fat git doesn't help, another trait we share.:laughing6:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Very true Tuggles.


Do you think it would help if Fatty, err, I mean Barry had Air Suspension fitted?


It would be terrible for him if VOSA pulled him over for exceeding the axle limits. :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Had a proper ride out today. About 50 miles across to Richmond, up to Reeth and across Arkengarth Dale up towards Tan Hill and across towards Barnard Castle. Some proper hills as well as a bit of Dual Carriageway (A66).

The first good thing is my back isnt aching like it did on the old bike. Fuel economy seems very good. There are some very steep hills in Richmond and from a standing start the little bike if anything seemed to pull up better than the old one. There is a huge long steep drag coming out of Arkengarth Dale over the top and this was a huge challenge. Not sure if it coped quite as well as the old one, hard to say. Flat out we were down as low as 20mph but it kept going.

One thing though that is disappointing is the lack of acceleration over 35-40mph. This was a problem overtaking traffic on the winding roads between Richmond and Reeth. The old bike was pretty punchy at this. The Vision gets there eventually but has no urgency over 35 mph. On the flat on the way back home along the A66 it did however top 60mph and felt solid and safe (the old one would be shaking and rattling at anything over 50).

So all in all I am pretty happy with it. Its not going to break any land speed records and I wish it had more umph but over all its an ideal compromise being almost as light as the old one. On paper the old one was 95kg and the Vision 103kg but it does feel lighter to me.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

I know you probably don't want to spend any more dosh! But fitting a sports variator will improve midrange power,

http://www.malossistore.eu/en/products/VARIATOR-MULTIVAR-2000-for-Honda-VISION-110-4t_5115211


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

flyinghigh said:


> I know you probably don't want to spend any more dosh! But fitting a sports variator will improve midrange power,
> 
> http://www.malossistore.eu/en/products/VARIATOR-MULTIVAR-2000-for-Honda-VISION-110-4t_5115211


Thanks. Sounds interesting. Think I would rather keep it standard though. Are you not inviting trouble modifying from standard?


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Once it's out of warranty you can do what you want:smile2: it's not like a chip upgrade so the power is still the same, it just changes the gearing slightly to exploit the maximum torque, this gives worthwhile improvement in your mid range with no loss of top speed,
I would get a few miles on the bike first so she is fully bedded in, it may still be a bit tight,


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Insurance issues?


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

It's quite possible it could have restricters in the exhaust system? This is not unusual on scooters, a simple restricker would be a washer that closes the exhaust outlet as it leaves the head ,they are simple to remove and really let the engine breath.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

A bit more information on restriction

www.sheffieldforum.co.uk › ... › Sheffield › Sheffield News & Discussions
May 11, 2011 - 24 posts - ‎13 authors
It's a Honda Vision 50cc. ... Its probable that the restrictor in the exhaust will need to be removed and you will also need to re do the main jets.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Littlebt said:


> A bit more information on restriction
> 
> www.sheffieldforum.co.uk › ... › Sheffield › Sheffield News & Discussions
> May 11, 2011 - 24 posts - ‎13 authors
> It's a Honda Vision 50cc. ... Its probable that the restrictor in the exhaust will need to be removed and you will also need to re do the main jets.


The 50cc and 110 cc are fuel injected so doesn't have a main jet, they can be remapped to increase fuelling but why bother! I am Not that condoning it but a sports variator will increase it's top speed and midrange power but that would be illegal in this country for a 50cc scooter,
Around my neck of the woods their are plenty of young lads with L plates 50 cc bikes that pass me like I am standing still! Draw your own conclusion!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. Interesting, although why would the 110 have a restrictor on it anyway? I can understand the 50cc models being restricted but not the 110.

The variater sounds interesting. The bike isn't new. Its got 5000 miles on the clock. It does come with 3 months warranty though. Will see how it goes but I may consider that mod.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice one Barfy, now stop prattling on and sit down and read the manual, go on, you know you want to  figure out how to service the poor unsuspecting thing and it might last longer, and not need any repairs.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We looked at 125's, 250's etc but decided that the 400cc was the way to go. Less chance of learner thrashing and more grunt when you really need it.

Peter


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> We looked at 125's, 250's etc but decided that the 400cc was the way to go. Less chance of learner thrashing and more grunt when you really need it.
> 
> Peter


This one came from a main Honda Dealer who sold it to a chap in his 40's from new who used it to commute. I don't think you can really thrash a Vision and its certainly not the Scoot of choice of the hooligan so hopefully it wont get nicked either. The old Peugeot Speedfight we had was the hooligans bike. Lots were modified and speeds of up to 90mph were claimed (for about 400 yards before they blew up probably)

A bigger scoot would have been good but I would never want to go down the trailer route so weight is always the issue.


----------



## mcpezza (Aug 16, 2008)

If you would like a little additional speed, there is a Malossi conversion for variator and clutch. Fitted one to our 50cc Vision and made a real difference, particularly two up.

Www.onlineshop.malossiuk.com

Regards


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

mcpezza said:


> If you would like a little additional speed, there is a Malossi conversion for variator and clutch. Fitted one to our 50cc Vision and made a real difference, particularly two up.
> 
> Www.onlineshop.malossiuk.com
> 
> Regards


Thanks. I think thats what Flyinghigh suggested yesterday. I think I will see how we get on as it is first.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice looking scoot Barry, glad you like "pig 2":grin2:

If like our PCX, your vision may have a rev limiter on it. once it hits 9000 revs or something that's it, you ain't going any faster. 
Safe riding

steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Nice looking scoot Barry, glad you like "pig 2":grin2:
> 
> If like our PCX, your vision may have a rev limiter on it. once it hits 9000 revs or something that's it, you ain't going any faster.
> Safe riding
> ...


Maybe. It certainly doesn't feel like you could over rev it. After the 2 stroke it feels and sounds much less free and revvy. I kind of miss that but I will get used to it. Well maybe this is a good thing reliability wise. Thats all I am concerned about now. I dont really care if its not fast I just want to be able to rely on it and know its going to get where we want to go without any bother. Thats the reason I bought a Honda but then it is me we are talking about here.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maintenance will be very simple, and just make sure you don't wring it's neck too often, it was designed to carry one person around town, not two up a mountainside, keep doing that and it won't last very long


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Maintenance will be very simple, and just make sure you don't wring it's neck too often, it was designed to carry one person around town, not two up a mountainside, keep doing that and it won't last very long


How an earth do you get any small scooter up a mountain without driving it flat out? They are designed to be driven full pelt otherwise you wouldn't get very far very quickly on any of them.

The little 100cc 2 stroke Peugeot lasted 7 years with god knows how many trips up the Pyrenees and the Alps all at full chat. Are you telling me the Honda engine wont be as good as an old 2 stroke Peugeot? The engine on that bike by the way was sweet as a nut until it broke down and was going to cost too much to repair that it wasnt worth it.

I would have thought the worst that should happen is you may snap a belt a bit quicker than normal which is exactly what happened on 3 occasions on the Peugeot over 12000 miles in Europe.

We are withing the bike payload weight wise so I would expect it to be just fine.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What did I tell you?..

You should have got a nice new red 125 Honda>>>

Aldra00


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> How an earth do you get any small scooter up a mountain without driving it flat out? They are designed to be driven full pelt otherwise you wouldn't get very far very quickly on any of them.
> 
> The little 100cc 2 stroke Peugeot lasted 7 years with god knows how many trips up the Pyrenees and the Alps all at full chat. Are you telling me the Honda engine wont be as good as an old 2 stroke Peugeot? The engine on that bike by the way was sweet as a nut until it broke down and was going to cost too much to repair that it wasnt worth it.
> 
> ...


OK have it your way, makes you wonder why they made bigger bikes though, perhaps to carry two up a mountain :roll: I didn't say it wouldn't do it, just that it was never designed to do it.

As for being within the bikes payload, bearing in mind we're on MHF, what have we learned about payload and what manufactures say, ballcocks mostly.

I'm sure that you'd rather have a bigger bike, but the vans payload won't stand it, why a bigger bike, because it'd do the job better.

Just have a bit of mechanical sympathy for the Honda and it'll last longer, I'm on your side really


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I must admit I tend to agree with Barry :surprise: the bike will be fine as long as he and Michelle aren't going mountain climbing every day.

I looked at the 125's myself, but Rita liked the seating on the Burgman 400, better provision for her bum and a backrest too, so it was her decision to go for the 400 over the others.

It carries a lot of shopping as well :grin2::grin2:

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I must admit I tend to agree with Barry :surprise: the bike will be fine as long as he and Michelle aren't going mountain climbing every day.
> 
> I looked at the 125's myself, but Rita liked the seating on the Burgman 400, better provision for her bum and a backrest too, so it was her decision to go for the 400 over the others.
> 
> ...


No! not having that Peter, it's illegal to agree with Barfy.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> No! not having that Peter, it's illegal to agree with Barfy.


Yes I know, sorry 'bout that :frown2::frown2:

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

S'okay, just remember I'm watching you from afar > >


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I can only go on past experience of the old scooter and what I have seen abroad. Take Greece and the Canaries for example. Over the years I have seen couples on all sorts of little bikes going up mountains at a snails pace on hire scooters that go through this sort of treatment every day. 

Which puts the most strain on an engine then (serious question for you engine experts) going flat out two up on the flat (higher revs) at say 55-60 mph or going flat out up a long series of hills at say 25-30mph tops? As said. Little scoots are generally ridden flat out all day long unless your pottering down a back road at 40 which is what I prefer to be doing to be honest.

The main thing that concerns me is the single shock on the back. I had to have the standard one replaced on the Peugeot with something stronger as it gave up eventually (lots of bouncing). 

A bigger bike would be better for some of the big mountains but its just not practical. Scooters are great fun in the Alps though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

*Update*

Thought it might be useful to anyone considering the Vision 110 to update the thread with further observations.

Had a cracking afternoon out on the new Scooter.

Ended up going all the way to Scarborough. Flipping brilliant. Even had it up to 64mph down a big hill but I wonder if there is a limiter as it kind of shut the throttle down a bit so I backed off. 

Had a great time cruising around the Front pretending to be Sting in Quadrophenia. Went all over and even managed to ring its neck round the racing circuit at Olivers Mount. 

Called in at Reaton and Filey on the way back. Some big hills and it copes well at low speed. Still a bit of a flat spot coming out of corners around 35 but as soon as it hits 40 it takes off again. I wonder if its had an idle life as the performance is improving a bit since I have been flogging it to death.

However claims by Honda of 140mpg seem optimistic. Over a cliff maybe. I measured it as accurately as possible the other day and got about 90mpg. Bet its less today.  Still better than the old one but 140mpg? Don't make me laugh.

I reckon Im going to need an uprated shock on the back as there is often a bit of a bounce and a little wiggle on fast bumpy corners two up but generally happy with the handling. Solo its superb like its on rails.

No bad back at all but a bit of numb bum. Very happy!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

barryd said:


> Thought it might be useful to anyone considering the Vision 110 to update the thread with further observations.
> 
> Had a cracking afternoon out on the new Scooter.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your enjoying the Vision then Barry:laugh: my pcx when I first got it and running it in, returned 133mpg as stated by Honda. I still get about 122 - 124 now after 3500 miles, and I dont hang around on it. With the Mrs on the back we have had returns of 111mpg which I'm more than happy with, although that is only going by the dash readout. Not done a brim to brim.

I have aslo found that the speedo is a little optimistic as 55mph is more like 50. 32 is actually 30, and you need to hit about 44mph to give you 40. This was using my phones GPS with copilot.:wink2:

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Try doing it brim to brim, Im pretty sure these computer read outs are very optimistic but your figures do seem considerably better than what Im working out. Mind you its the same with the van. You hear talk of coachbuilts doing 30+mpg, mine does about 23. Maybe its me.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Barry

I just recently filled up to the brim on my PCX for around a tenner or just less. The tank holds 8 litres and I have just refuelled when the last segment started flashing, and the trip metre read 210 miles with some of that being two up riding. I don't know how much mileage I would get on the last flashing segment alone, I didn't have the bottle to try and see.lol I think it would be fair to say that I could reasonably expect another 10 miles at least, so on that assumption we are probably looking at 220 miles for a full tank. I just refuelled at tesco in Great Dunmow Essex and It came to £9.50. I love that!!!

Stève


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Good that Steve but odd that I am not getting the same or better out of the smaller Vision 110 which is supposed to be more economical. I pretty much ride it flat out as there is no in between really. Not complaining as 90mpg is good but nowhere near what its claimed it should do. No leaks anywhere.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Now that is strange. Is most of your mileage two up Barry?

Steve


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Just had a quick shuftie on Google and found this (last paragraph)... http://www.bennetts.co.uk/bikesocial/reviews/bike-reviews/honda/honda-vision-110/#.VZAwvFKWbZc

Seems their findings were quite a bit higher than yours Barry. Something don't add up????

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

Yes its always two up and probably at its max weight limit. I did read that report before which is where I got the figures from. They do say there "best" recorded MPG was 131 but even so its still a long way out from what I have recorded. Pretty sure there is nothing wrong with the bike. Performs ok. I would be interested to hear from another Vision user who constantly uses theirs two up as to what they are getting.

True test will be when its used in anger when or if we get across the water soon.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Maybe it's just all the 2 up riding then Barry and probably near max throttle for most of the time yeah ?:wink2:

Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Chigman said:


> Maybe it's just all the 2 up riding then Barry and probably near max throttle for most of the time yeah ?:wink2:
> 
> Steve


Yes I suspect so. Very happy with it though, lovely ride.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Another update if any prospective Vision owners are reading

We have been over in Europe now for nearly 4 weeks and have been in the Alps for about a week or so. The bike has been pretty good despite the "accident" in Luxembourg.

Its getting some real testing now though and has been pushed to the limit a few times around the Alps.

Our first real climb was the Col de Forclaz above Annecy and it did ok until near the top. Speed dropped down to around 15mph and it just felt like it was about to give up but it didnt. It seemed to me like it should have dropped a gear but maybe forgot!  Later whilst still up high in the same area we attempted an even steeper Col but it really was too much.

I came back a little disappointed but ever since its been fine. I dont know if that particular Col was horrifically steep or if the little bike was just finding its legs but since then we have done similar and whilst its not flown up them its manged no problem at all. We did Mont Revard above Lake Bourget up to over 5000ft no problem and also right round the lake which is really high up on the far side from Aix les Bains.

Its been a joy to ride and seems totally reliable. The noise of the engine still annoys me though. It just sounds like a quiet lawnmower no matter how you ride it or thrash it up a hill. Actually I think its impossible to thrash it. The old 2 stroke Peugeot screamed and complained and got so hot it would melt snow. 

Loving being out on it and already clocked well over 600 miles in 4 weeks.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

600 miles in 4 weeks! That's not a lot. I did 500 miles on my (pedal) bike last year when in France (4 weeks) and I reach 65 in 6 months time. Ditch the Pig and get out on a real bike. :grin2:
Just another week and we will be back in France - just waiting for wife (she did 400 miles on her bike :frown2 to come back from 3 weeks in Bangkok.
DavidL


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dalspa said:


> 600 miles in 4 weeks! That's not a lot. I did 500 miles on my (pedal) bike last year when in France and I reach 65 in 6 months time. Ditch the Pig and get out on a real bike. :grin2:
> Just another week and we will be back in France - just waiting for wife (she did 400 miles on her bike :frown2 to come back from 3 weeks in Bangkok.
> DavidL


We have got real bikes. Bought two folding mountain bikes which have had the odd airing. Not done 500 miles on them though.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

dalspa said:


> 600 miles in 4 weeks! That's not a lot. I did 500 miles on my (pedal) bike last year when in France (4 weeks) and I reach 65 in 6 months time. Ditch the Pig and get out on a real bike. :grin2:
> Just another week and we will be back in France - just waiting for wife (she did 400 miles on her bike :frown2 to come back from 3 weeks in Bangkok.
> DavidL


Our Baz has bad knees though and needs to wear special sandals with socks! You can't get away with cycling with sandals, socks and lycra even in France.

:eeeeek::eeeeek:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Not surprised the Vision is struggling, with that fat git driving it.

The thought of Barry in socks and sandals is making me feel quite nauseous.


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

And the braces holding up his lycra shorts :surprise:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just for the record (for none Fruitcakes) I have never worn Socks with Sandals!! I do not posses Sandals even. Flip flops and trainers maybe. That Geriatric ************ has already been in trouble on "another forum" for spreading such slanderous gossip. He is only making it worse for himself. :shock:


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Are these your flip flops?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Geriatricbackpacker said:


> Are these your flip flops?


Yes. Well redeemed Fudge!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Update on the update.

Bike still going well and here is an odd thing. The MPG seems to have improved. In the Verdon Gorges which lets just say are pretty hilly we returned by my calculations 130mpg and figures since then have been roughly between 100-130mpg with a noticeable increase in distance between refills. Considering my initial reports were back in the UK at Flamborough which is flat as a pancake compared to where we have been here it doesnt make much sense to me. Perhaps it was just finding its legs after the previous owner just used it for commuting around Manchester. 

We are using it so much now its in danger of catching up the van in terms of mileage done. On this trip we have done about 1750 miles in the van and now the bike is around 1500 in just under 8 weeks.

I am wondering about possibly getting some of those sports variators mentioned earlier though to quicken up the flat spot between 30 and 40mph.

Had fantastic fun on it around the Verdon Gorges and all along the Cote D'Azur although we struggled to beat the lap record at Monaco. 

One downside is its so quiet people dont hear it coming and we have caught out a few pedestrians that way. Guffaw!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Update on the update.
> 
> Bike still going well and here is an odd thing. The MPG seems to have improved. In the Verdon Gorges which lets just say are pretty hilly we returned by my calculations 130mpg and figures since then have been roughly between 100-130mpg with a noticeable increase in distance between refills. Considering my initial reports were back in the UK at Flamborough which is flat as a pancake compared to where we have been here it doesnt make much sense to me. Perhaps it was just finding its legs after the previous owner just used it for commuting around Manchester.
> 
> ...


Glad everything is going well for you this trip Barry, you'll enjoy it so much more.

Do you know when you'll be homeward bound?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ooops Spoke to soon, hadn't seen the fan thread, I think almost all your fuses are in the Glove box Barry, there are also some relays central under the bonnet, near the screen if its the same as mine.

Not sure if yours has the early OBD port, on nearside wing near ECU, if it has one, mine is the early one too, and recorded it, but I also got the dash light too.

Hope you get it sorted soonly.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Kev. I Think there are some relays and bits under the bonnet but as far as I know all the other fuses are inside. Im going to have a poke around later.

Not due home until the end of October. 

Still debating if we should go east into Italy or West all along the south of France.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks Kev. I Think there are some relays and bits under the bonnet but as far as I know all the other fuses are inside. Im going to have a poke around later.
> 
> Not due home until the end of October.
> 
> Still debating if we should go east into Italy or West all along the south of France.


Choices Choices.

I need to PM you later, let me know when you have a good strong wifi signal.


----------

